# Farm home remodel



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Finished this beauty today. Really happy with how it turned out


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice Wes!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome work

....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

That's one confused little place, but your work looks dynamite Wes, Jr.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks great Wes!


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Gday Wes 


Like always Mate Great work


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> That's one confused little place, but your work looks dynamite Wes, Jr.


Shoulda seen it before


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

What products you use

....


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Dulux Kitchen and Bath eggshell on all walls, and Semi on all trim. 

Trim was spot primed with BIN, and sealed with 123.. it was clear pine and the millwork guy pops all knots and fills them with bondo, so there really wasn't many knots to speak of.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Great looking job wje!


----------



## bmoorecl (May 29, 2013)

*farm house*



wje said:


> Finished this beauty today. Really happy with how it turned out


Wow,thats looks real nice,thats no old farm house,any longer.
great work


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Yessir fine job!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice work! How long did that one take you?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Painter-Aaron said:


> Nice work! How long did that one take you?


It was a long process.. started in late April, primed finished ceiling and crown, and then first coated walls.. then we waited for the floor, kitchen and trim, and then we went back to finish that stuff.. and then we were waiting on counters to be installed so the carpenter could finish the trims around the look through... so all in all it was a week and a half long job, spread out over 3 months.
There was more areas we worked in including a basement, and 3 stairways, they just weren't really photo worthy.


----------

